# Que estudiar: ¿Microcontroladores o PLC?



## ELCHAVO (Jul 6, 2010)

Bueno muchachos me gustaria que opinan sobre que es mejor estudiar microcontroladores o plc´s ya que tengo mucho tiempo meditando el tema, yo se los dos, pero aveces siento que deberia enfocarme mas en PLC ya que los micros solo generan orgullo profesional mas no futuro economico.

Yo diseñe un PLC basado en microcontrolador freescale AP16 dure 3 años trabajando en el, funciona perfecto puerto analogo y demas...pero veo que los plc actuales a precio de huevo desaniman a cualquiera seguir haciendo cosas que no valen la pena desarrollar debido a sus bajos costos y su facilidad de programacion hacen que la domestica de mi casa pueda programar toda una planta sin mayor problema. 

Quiisera debatir con uds sobre este tema q cada dia me tiene mas pensativo porque incluso pienso llegara el dia en que no es necesario estudiar ingenieria para programar estos PLC.

que opinan uds ???   gracias por la respuestas y opiniones.


----------



## foso (Jul 6, 2010)

Bueno mi idea es empezar a convencer a la gente de no comprar plc a las firmas de simpre y que cada fábrica haga los propios. Nunca van a querer porque les sale mas barato asi, pero si se toma conciencia que de esa forma se deja de alimentar a los mismos de simpre puede que accedan.
Yo si tubiera mi empresa, además de pensar en la ganacia de esta, pensaría en la ganancia de los demás. Si veo que alguien está vendiendo mucho no le compro. De esa forma se distribuye mejor la riqueza.
Creo que cuando uno entra a trabajar a una empresa tiene que estar de acuerdo con su política. Si tu jefe te parece un imbécil, por mas que pague bien, habría que dejar el trabajo.
Creo que me inclinaría a los microcontroladores. Puesto que si conoces estos, el PLC no te va a quemar tanto la cabeza. Además un PLC lo puede armar cualuiera partiendo de microcontroladores, pero un microcotrolador no lo hace cualquiera.
Es cierto lo que decís, a un ingeniero le sobra para programar PLC, es mas un trabajo para un técnico, pero siempre está el que contrata al ingeniero porque piensa que será mas responsable.

PD: siempre va a haber gente que le importa y gente que no.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 7, 2010)

yo pienso que definitivamente los plc.   ya vienen armaditos, esteticos, y en estos tiempos estan muy baratos, ya vienen de todos colores y sabores.  en una fabrica no te van a esperar a que diseñes, pruebes e implantes un prototipo que posiblemente vaya a fallar, en cambio los plc, ya estan listos para usarse (y con garantia)..


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 7, 2010)

Son dos campos de aplicación totalmente diferentes..

No vas a poner un PLC en la computadora de abordo de un auto, ni vas a usar una plaquita con un 16f877A para controlar válvulas, motores, equipos de gran porte en un proceso industrial.

Depende del campo de aplicación donde apuntes tu trabajo.. luego de esto, no está demás saber trabajar con los dos.

Si bien es cierto que se puede armar un PLC con micros, no creo que una industria compre tu diseño para ahorrar unos pesos, arriesgandose a que una interferencia de RF o una descarga, por decir, arruine un proceso de producción de miles de pesos. Yo preferiría algo robusto, confiable, y de una empresa que tenga años de experiencia en los productos a utilizar.

*PD:* Es cierto que la tendencia en los productos es facilitar la implementación, pero también es cierto que surgen nuevas tecnologías y hay que estar a la vanguardia. 

No voy a contratar a alguien para que programe el PLC, luego a alguien para que desarrolle un software SCADA, etc...

Si en este momento podés realizar un curso de PLC, no lo dudes hacelo. Y si luego ocurre con un de micros, lo mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 7, 2010)

hoy en dia siento haber desperdiciado todo el tiempo que estudie microcontroladores, sobre todo que fueron años y años !!!....las cosas que se logran hacer en la industria real con microcontroladores son solo sueños !!....los micros definitivamente pienso son solo hobbie porque para competir con los PLC son una ilusion. asi que yo les aconsejo no perder tiempo en micros, estudien PLCs...los plc son una realidad y cada dia son mas baratos, son compatibles en su comunicacion con los demas sisemas de la industria, ademas si el tencico del desarrollo desaparece, no hay problemas habra otro ingeniero que pueda reprogramar, mientras que un desarrollo propio su muere la persona quien lo hizo, la industria le toca reemplazar todo el sistema........en fin, pienso que incluso las universidades hacen caer en ese grandisimo error a los ingenieros jovenes y entusiastas ya que se enfrascan en eso y para salir de alli es demasiado tiempo...las universidades deberian enseñar las cosas que realmente necesite la industria sin tanto condicionamiento.
alguien de aqui podria nombrarme algun proyecto con microcontrolador que la industria lo tome en serio ??? ...mmmmm...ni uno !!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2010)

ah..varias veces planteee esto, no justo pic vs plc pero genericamente la realidad de el mercado.
me alegra no ser el unico que lo ve.

todo sirve muchachos, uno con la experiencia elije donde le conviene mas meterse.

saludos


----------



## mati89 (Jul 7, 2010)

chicos los pics son una maravilla lo que podes hacer con un pic es impresionante en cambio un plc es mas limitado a mi me gustan los pics porque som muy buenos para diseñar tus prototipos por ejemplo de robotica de quimica o simplemente para reemplasar para reparar integrados que ya no se consiguen mas pero los plc los usaria para otro fin por ejemplo en un ascensor en un porton elevadiso nose se pueden hacer muchas cosas pero yo creo que todo depende de lo que quieras hacer en los ultimos dias andaba con el diseño de una pantalla holografica y las capacidades de un plc no alcansan para lo que yo lo requiero


----------



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2010)

mati........se refieren a otra cosa:
cuando tenes que TRABAJAR , hacer trabajos rapidos, concretar cosas, resolver problemas y COBRAR.
el diseño de una placa mejor no hacerlo, ya que uno ademas tiene que *instalar el equipo *.
por eso cobras: por resolver un problema, por instalar una solucion y rapido .

ningun encargado de compras va a preferir la placa de fernando a el plc de siemens , moeller o lo que sea .

otra cosa es el hermoso hoobysmo, que nadie te corre .


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 8, 2010)

ELCHAVO dijo:


> hoy en día siento haber desperdiciado todo el tiempo que estudie microcontroladores, sobre...



No deberías aconsejar, más aun no teniendo experiencia con PLC. Hay mucha gente que recién comienza en la electrónica y puede guiarse por tu comentario. En ese caso deberías aclarar explícitamente el campo en el que trabajaste con microcontroladores, y en los que trabajaste con PLC, así quienes lean tus mensajes puedan hacer una mejor critica.



ELCHAVO dijo:


> …ademas si el tencico del desarrollo desaparece, no hay problemas habra otro ingeniero que pueda reprogramar, mientras que un desarrollo propio su muere la persona quien lo hizo, la industria le toca reemplazar todo el sistema…



Eso depende del proyecto concretamente. 



ELCHAVO dijo:


> alguien de aqui podria nombrarme algun proyecto con microcontrolador que la industria lo tome en serio ??? ...mmmmm...ni uno !!!



Demasiados. A que industria te referís?

PD: No sé si estás hablando del caso concreto de reemplazar un PLC comercial por uno realizado con microcontroladores, o de manera general. 

Si te especializas en lo que haces, de seguro vas a tener una amplia lista de industrias o proyectos, ya sea con PLC o con Microcontroladores.

Saludos!


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola,
Las aplicaciones con micros son demasiadas como en el area de control de máquinas herramientas y drivers, imagínense a empresas como Gecko, Compumotor, Granite, Gsk, Leadshine, etc etc haciendo sus diseños de drivers y controles CNC con PLC siemens con los módulos necesarios, seguramente cada driver costaría más de 1000 dólares y eso. Pero no lo hacen asi, en cambio usan micros como los dsp texas, incluso dspic para sus diseños, entonces pueden vender sus productos a $200 o $300, buenos y al alcance de la mayoria de empresas vendiendo por centenares.

Como dicen depende mucho para que lo quieras usar,,, si es para sacar un producto en serie y quieres ser competitivo en precio, entonces date tu tiempo y usa micros, en cambio si das soluciones a la industria una diferente a la otra y necesitas velocidad entonces podrías usar PLC.

esa es mi opinión.
saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2010)

es asi renato como vos decis.
si uno va a hacer placas en cierta cantidad vas a micros.
pero un tencnico que trabaja por su cuenta solucionando problemas en empresas va a PLC o pequeños automatas.
y tambien depende de el pais (por costos) y de la cantidad pedida y el nivel de la empresa.

en fin.

lo que uno estudie son ARMAS para su futuro, si sabes podees elegir.


----------



## Franco_80 (Jul 8, 2010)

Aunque los micros y PLCs tengan puntos en común  son 2 cosas diferentes, y es el sentido común y económico el que hay que analizar para aplicar uno o el otro según el caso.
Como dijeron arriba, en la computadora del auto, en un lavarropas, microondas, o tu proyecto para abrir el portón de tu casa lo más conveniente tal vez sea un micro. Para el control de una cisterna que forme parte de un acueducto, el control de gaseoductos o automatización de una planta creo que nadie elegiría un micro, y si hay que optar por PLC.
Ninguno es mejor que otro de forma absoluta, el ser mejor o peor depende del caso en que se vaya a aplicar.
Saludos!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 8, 2010)

MGUSTAVO, pues yo como lo exprese arriba en mi primer comentario yo se las dos cosas muy bien, Micros y PLC, industria petrolera y alimenticia, pero lo que quiero es enfrentar con esto las realidades q estamos viviendo dia a dia en nuestros paises latinoamericanos. Por eso quise poner esa pregunta porque no es justo que los q llevamos años y años estudiando y haciendo y montando, no le comuniquemos a los jovenes que inician en la electronica las realidades, ventajas y desventajas de un micro y de un plc.  Los profesores latinoamericanos nos han inculcado unicamente las ventajas de cada uno pero no las realidades de la industria y lo que realmente VENDE !!..por eso cada dia en latinoamerica se ve mas ingenieros con la contradiccion que es el que mas sabe es mas pobre, porque solo esta diseñando y encerrado en su lugar de trabajo como raton de laboratorio pero eso finalmente no se expresa en hacer algo concreto para la industria nacional.  Ya me paso parcialmente a mi y no quiero que los jovenes de hoy en dia se enfrasquen en los benditos micros sin una advertencia de los q sabemos de la materia.  Es que eso ya esta comprobado !, hagan el ensayo e intenten sacar un producto al mercado para la industria con un diseño propio y veran que se enfrentaran con la dura y cruda realidad !!.  Ahora bien los micros claro q sirven pero para las grandes compañias diseñadoras y fabricantes de equipos especializados, o quien se anima a desarrollar un variador de frecuencia y sacarlo al mercado ????......y que realmente sea competitivo con el mercado y haga todas las cosas que tiene que hacer el equipo , comunicaciones, protocolos y demas ???'.........yo personalmente hasta aqui llegue con los micros, quitare la mano q intente tapar el sol duranet años y unicamente seguire con plc`s y equipos que no hagan que uno se vea como una isla tecnologica......muchachos quienes quieran seguir con micros es un mundo fascinante pero de dificil progreso real !!...bueno ya hice la advertencia que creo era mi motivacion haber escrito esto paraque los jovenes ya conozcan y esten advertidos sobre la cruda y dura realidad sobre todo en latinoamerica.


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 8, 2010)

*ELCHAVO*, si estoy de acuerdo con tu planteo.. Resulta más fácil trabajar independientemente en el campo industrial que desarrollando productos uno mismo con microcontroladores. En este caso por ahí sacamos más beneficio trabajando para alguna empresa.

Todavía no me recibí, pero el futuro laboral es algo que me preocupa..

Mientras tanto, trato de aprender un poco de todo, después voy a ver porque rama me tiro ..

Saludos!


----------



## JvLIO (Jul 8, 2010)

Bueno yo ahora estoy en el 6º semestre de Electronica Industrial a punto de graduarme y lo que eh visto ahora que todos mis compañeros van a presentar sus tesis todos los van a presentar con un microcontrolador (pic) a mi me consta que el pic es de gran ayuda ya que todos vamos hacer prototipos no vamos a compara con un PLC el PLC es mas industrial por ejemplo estuve en una agroindustria donde reinaba el PLC por su facil programación y aplicaciones ademas la tarjeta donde estuviese el pic se podria dañar por los picos de corriente de los motores no me veria colocando con protección para evitar el polvo y sitios humedos.

Bueno en conclusion el PLC es apto para toda automatizacion o sea que es para proytectos fijos mientras que el PIC es para ser prototipos.


----------



## mcpiebot (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola, que tal?

Para usar PLCs no se requiere la ingeniería, es un trabajo para técnicos e integradores.

Sin embargo el uso y manejo de microcontroladores es para hacer diseños nuevos, yo mismo tengo una casa de diseño en la que nos piden aplicaciones a la medida y en las que no necesitamos para nada un PLC y se usan microcontroladores pequeños para aplicaciones sencillas, que se producen en volumen.

Como decimos acá en México, "cada quien habla de como le va en la feria", me parece malo generalizar 
sobre estos temas tan importantes en los cuales se presentan antecedentes y se forman opiniones.

En mi caso puedo decir que Si, vivo de hacer diseños con microcontroladores y no me interesa ni he necesitado trabajar con PLCs, pero es mi caso particular.

Saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 8, 2010)

mcpiebot dijo:


> Hola, que tal?
> 
> Para usar PLCs no se requiere la ingeniería, es un trabajo para técnicos e integradores.
> 
> ...



Tal cual, si no fuera asi, entonces porque Atmel, Motorola, uChip, etc, pierden el tiempo en vender e ir mejorando los uC  .

Ademas como se dijo arriba, ¿acaso vas a diseñar un celular con un PLC  ? ahi vas a tener problemas a la hora de venderlo . 

Si queres hacer un filtro digital, ¿vas a usar un plc?

Si queres ahorrarte un monton de logica tradicional (compuertas, circuitos secuenciales, etc) que tal vez te salgan mas caro que un simple uC, ¿vas a usar un PLC?


----------



## javielchispas (Jul 10, 2010)

Permitanme expresar la modesta opinión de un electricista industrial de Madrid (España).
Aquí la electrónica, es algo que ya no se trabaja. Cuando un equipo tiene algún fallo electrónico, se tira y se pone uno nuevo. Ha de ser fascinante conocer cómo funcionan las tripas del equipo, pero rentable nunca. La mano de obra es más cara que el material, de la misma manera que, si no pasa ya, pasará en todos los sitios. 
El 99% del trabajo consiste en implementar de manera fácil lo que el 1% restante ha diseñado. 
Por lo tanto, trabajo hay para todos: los que instalan electrónica ya diseñada, y los que la diseñan. Pero si no tienes un padrino en esa empresa que se dedica a dar trabajo a ese 1% de "especialistas", mi opinión es que es mejor tirar por los PLC´s.
Creo que llegará un momento donde hasta para los cohes existan equipos estandar con multitud de e/s que valgan para todas las aplicaciones que se les quiera dar. Cada coche utilizará lo que le corresponda, y lo demás se quedará sin uso, de manera que no haya que diseñar diferentes modelos.
En cuanto a lo de diseñar equipos como teléfonos, vale, no vas a ponerle un PLC. Pero le pongas lo que le pongas, vas a tener que irte a China, Japón u otro de esos a trabajar. Intentar ganarles el mercado a estos es poco menos que imposible.

Por último, decir que les leo habitualmente precisamente porque me encanta empaparme de esos conocimientos que Vds tienen que yo valoro de especialista. Bueno, eso de empaparme es relativo, porque no llego ni a la décima parte. Pero lo intento.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2010)

es asi 
ademas, como mencionan.
ponte que te pones a diseñar algo con pics, y no te preocupa que se pueda hacer con un logo o plc.
pero a los 2 meses cae en puerto un equipo de similaes prestaciones o mejores que tu diseño MADE IN CHINA.
pues que tu competidor ni se molesto en hacer lo que tu hiciste (diseñar y ponerte a hacer el equipo) naaa.........
fue a la embajada de chinlua y busco en catalogos, hizo contactos y hizo el pedido.

es que les vengo diciendo hace rato:
GINECOLOGIA 
es mejor, hay trabajo y las mujeres se abren de piernas por un buen especialista...


----------



## g7812 (Jul 14, 2010)

Primero que nada quiero presentarme, hace rato que entro a estos maravillosos foros y nunca me ha dado por comentar o abrir algún post hasta que leí este. Actualmente estudio Ing. Electrónica con especialización en Mecatrónica y me encuentro realizando mis practicas utilizando PLCs para el control de servomotores industriales.

A lo que voy... en primer lugar, creo que se esta atacando la cuestión de manera equivocada. Un PLC es un dispositivo creado para satisfacer las necesidades de automatizar procesos industriales, mientras que un microcontrolador es un dispositivo digital de propósito general, que aunque bien podría funcionar como automatizador de procesos industriales, requeriría de un sistema muy elaborado para satisfacer las necesidades de confiabilidad y robustez que la industria demanda. Y esto, si bien es dificil, no es imposible. Adivinen cual es una de las aplicaciones mas populares en la industria... así es, los PLCs. A aquellos que han tenido la suerte de tener un PLC en sus manos y abrirlo para ver "las cositas que tiene adentro", saben que el corazón de un PLC es un microcontrolador (creo que la serie ControlLogix de Allen-Bradley utiliza procesadores ATmel, pero no estoy muy seguro en ese dato). 

Pero bueno, quiero resumir algunos puntos que se estuvieron tocando en posts anteriores y que se me hicieron interesantes:

1. Para usar PLCs no se requiere la ingeniería, es un trabajo para técnicos e integradores.
Este comentario se me hizo bastante despectivo, se nota que no conoces a fondo el trabajo de un integrador, y un integrador no solo es el que se pone en la computadora a llenar líneas de código para prender o apagar bombas, el integrador necesita de un amplio conocimiento del proceso a integrar, así como de las opciones mas convenientes para su cliente, y no cualquier egresado de un bachillerato técnico o escuela superior universitaria tiene las bases para tomar decisiones de ese tipo. O a poco crees que una empresa minera que requiera la integración de alguno de sus procesos se va a ir sobre los técnicos nomás por que "programar PLCs no es para ingenieros". Ser ingeniero es utilizar el ingenio para la resolución de problemas, y la implementación de algoritmos a código de escaleras no requiere de menos ingenio que implementar un algoritmo en código ensamblador.

2. Los PLCs y los microcontroladores tienen aplicaciones diferentes.
Este punto ya lo toqué y solo quiero agregar que es bastante tonto pensar que se pueden comparar ambos al punto de utilizar un PLC para controlar las lucecitas del coche, o  utilizar el famosísimo y obsoletisimo 16f84 para automatizar el llenado de tolvas de trituración en una cementera.

3. Diseño de programas flexible y de fácil edición (con programadores reemplazables por decirlo de alguna manera).
En la industria no se andan con cosas, y si compran un sistema automatizado controlado por PLCs que en algún momento requiera de modificaciones menores, no le van a hablar al programador que desarrollo el código principal para que realice las modificaciones pertinentes, van a agarrar a uno de sus ingenieros y lo van a poner a modificar el programa el mismo. Y aquellos que han tratado de aplicar la ingeniería inversa a un programa leído desde un PLC me va a dar la razón en cuanto a que es mas fácil que descifrar un programa leído desde un microcontrolador (ambos sin comentarios ni notas del programador).

4. Las escuelas deberían enseñar lo pertinente al perfil de egreso de sus estudiantes.
Personalmente considero que un plan de estudios que no enseñe por lo menos los conceptos básicos sobre los microprocesadores/microcontroladores y su programación es un plan de estudios que debería de revisarse urgentemente, mientras que la programación de PLCs se me hace mas específica al campo de la automatización y no una herramienta que todos los electrónicos necesiten saber. Por fortuna, el campo de la electrónica es tan amplio y variado que tenemos para escoger cuales son nuestras prioridades y prepararnos adecuadamente. Es cierto que en algunas escuelas se sobrevalora la importancia de los microprocesadores, poniéndolos a la altura de procesos industriales complejos y la llave de la juventud eterna, pero hay que usar la razón para darse cuenta de que todo tiene sus límites y sus aplicaciones reales. Muchos profesores que enseñan microcontroladores se encierran en su burbuja y defienden a capa y espada a los micros (si tienen suerte, es uno diferente al f84), mientras que los que enseñan PLCs hacen lo propio con éstos. Afortunadamente en mi escuela ambas materias las impartió el mismo maestro, y nos hizo ver (a los que quisimos ver) las limitaciones de ambos.

5. Los PICs son una maravilla...
Que suerte que en ese post no mencionaron al pic que todos conocemos por que en verdad me hubieran salido chispas... No pongo en tela de juicio la versatilidad de los microprocesadores (dígase PICs, ATMegas, 8051, etc.) pero en verdad he conocido gente que quiere erradicar el hambre en África a base de PICs, y no digo que esté mal ver a un dispositivo como una herramienta de cambio, solo que muchos jóvenes son cegados por las maravillas que un microcontrolador pone a su alcance (incluso unos son cegados solo con ver muchas "lucecitas" y "botoncitos" de un simple contador). Ya me imagino a un Ing. en Electrónica llegando a una planta automotriz con su plaquita de prototipos y un microcontrolador con LEDs "simulando" las salidas a los pistones o motores y tratando de vender su sistema automatizado... lo mejor que le podría pasar es que se rían de el por que así por lo menos le estarían poniendo un poco de atención.

6. Estudien lo que les interese.
Todo recae en cada quien. Que si quiero aprender a programar PLCs o quiero aprender a programar micros. Si su tirada es la de trabajar en la automatización de procesos, pues los PLCs son la mejor opción. Si están especializados en comunicaciones, pues los PLCs les van a servir para prácticamente nada. Si la robótica es su fuerte, los micros serían una opción mas adecuada. Y ya si les gustan los micros, pero también la automatización de procesos, pues buena suerte y que dios los bendiga. A final de cuentas ustedes son los que deciden que camino elegir.

Ah me cansé.

Para terminar, quiero agregar una analogía que un amigo de la escuela me comentó en una de esas típicas discusiones de PLCs vs. Micros que tuvimos hace algunos meses: "Un micro es como un deportivo, es bonito, corre en chinga y puedes impresionar a casi todos, pero a la hora de que le exiges un trabajo pesado, como llevar a toda la clase a la playa o automatizar un proceso industrial, pues te la pelaste, mejor deberias usar un PLC o un camión de pasajeros."


----------



## burren (Jul 14, 2010)

efectivamente yo creo por experiencia que si es buena la comparacion que hace g7812 el pic o los microcontroladores tienen grandes virtudes pero a la hora de trabajar en algo en donde se involucra potencia suele tener problemas y el plc trabaja bien, ejemplo trabajando en el control de un motor lo mas facil era un micro la simulacion salio excelente pero a la hora de montarlo genero varios errores el micro enloquecia y la solucion fue poner capacitores de a monton un banco y en una caldera tambien por el calor tubo algunos incombenientes y se opto por un plc y todo salio bien ahora en cuanto se a control es mas fino el micro ejemplo un reloj que controlaba un ventilador, un modulador para comunicaciones etc. y asi se puede uno a poner varios ejemplos pero la gran diferencia que hace uno de otro cual el material electrico es mas noble que el semiconductor por ende uno es control y el otro es potencia. y ambas son grandes respuestas a las afrentas que ofrece el trabajo ya sea solo definir cual es la que es viable


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 16, 2010)

> Primero que nada quiero presentarme, hace rato que entro a estos maravillosos foros y nunca me ha dado por comentar o abrir algún post hasta que leí este. Actualmente estudio Ing. Electrónica con especialización en Mecatrónica y me encuentro realizando mis practicas utilizando PLCs para el control de servomotores industriales.
> 
> A lo que voy... en primer lugar, creo que se esta atacando la cuestión de manera equivocada. Un PLC es un dispositivo creado para satisfacer las necesidades de automatizar procesos industriales, mientras que un microcontrolador es un dispositivo digital de propósito general, que aunque bien podría funcionar como automatizador de procesos industriales, requeriría de un sistema muy elaborado para satisfacer las necesidades de confiabilidad y robustez que la industria demanda. Y esto, si bien es dificil, no es imposible. Adivinen cual es una de las aplicaciones mas populares en la industria... así es, los PLCs. A aquellos que han tenido la suerte de tener un PLC en sus manos y abrirlo para ver "las cositas que tiene adentro", saben que el corazón de un PLC es un microcontrolador (creo que la serie ControlLogix de Allen-Bradley utiliza procesadores ATmel, pero no estoy muy seguro en ese dato).
> 
> ...



Muy buena explicacion, algo asi trataba de decir, una cosa es un PLC y sus aplicaciones y otra un uC.


----------



## rohberku (Jul 16, 2010)

no lo se, es que es una pregunta muy ambigua, por ejemplo, para yo poder salir de mi preparatoria tuve que aprender tuve que presentar un proyecto de automatizacion son plc, osea, es algo que un apenas tecnico puede realizar, simepre he tenido la tentacion de usar pic enn un proyecto pero fue mas sencillo yo enseñar a un contador a programar un allen-bradley a meterme de lleno en el lenguiaje ensamlbador.

ademas, en la industria es mucho mas redituable manejar plc, si tuviera un negocio propio empezaria con pics, para despues pasar a plc, bueno, segun el caso.

nunca he usado pics por que el ensamblador no se me ha dado, o no he tenido la suficiente dedicacion, en cambio he hecho muy buenos proyectos con plc, que hasta  me sobra tiempo para ayudar a otros equipos, e inclusive utilizar un mismo plc para 2 proyectos distintos sin tener que reprogramar, ignoro por completo si se pueda hacer con pics.

si, ya se, plc lo hace cualuiera,  y luego? esa era la idea, de que cualquiera (que este preparado) pueda reemplazar a un tecnico/ingeniero en la industrial, por ejemplo yo que estoy estudiando basic, hasta el profe me tiene que preguntar que diablos hice con el codigo, son maneras distintas de pensar, pero el lenguaje de plc es mas facil rastrearlo y entenderlo, precisamente para detectar fallas y errores. no se como sea en pic, se que se pueden programar en lenguaje basic, asi que pienso yo que solo el tipo que disño algo sabra como es que funciona, pero como no se lo puede pasar a otro mas para que no le ganen el mercado, pues....

en cambio si estoy haciendo una tesis/competencia, etc. y si hay riesgo de que la informacion se filtre, si pensaria en utilizar pics ya que solo yo sabria como se desarrola la programacion, asi podria demostrar que el proyecto me pertenece y reclamar patente.


en mi opinio, seria bueno aprender ambos, pero dedicarlos a areas distintas.


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 17, 2010)

En mi caso yo uso los dspic y he desarrollado servodrivers de posicion para motores dc de hasta 2kw y uso el control match3 y con esto estoy repotenciando fresadoras cnc en mi país. Me costó mucho esfuerzo y tiempo hacer un "simple" driver dc,,les digo no es nada sencillo meterse en un proyecto con micros en especial cuando involucra potencia, pero si tienes éxito luego lo gozas.

saludos.

Algunos se preguntarán porque no importé driver dc. Pues ser fabricante tiene sus ventajas. Avaratas los costos, por ende recibes mayor ingreso. Conoces a la perfección como funciona tu producto por tanto si hay una falla lo reparas muy rápido. 

Y si lo hubiera hecho con PLC cada driver me hubiera costado más de $1000 nadie me hubiera comprado, por tres drivers ya se imaginan, creo que ninguna mype me hubiera comprado mi sistema. Es que ha medida que aumentas mñodulos al PLC se hace más caro.

saludos.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 17, 2010)

que buena discusion, gracias por esas respuestas....pero me gustaria tambien que se enfocara un poco mas el beneficio economico de usar MICROCONTROLADORES vs PLC....porque nosotros los tecnicos e ingenieros somos muy dados a no pensar en nuesrto beneficio economico, ya q sentimos tanta pasion por la tecnica que aveces trabajamos sin tener necesidad de cuanto cobraremos...y luego nos damos cuenta que definitivamente necesitamos vivir y mantenernos.
G7812 felicitaciones por tu proyecto con dspic...pero imagino que mientras lo desarrollabas duraste años en eso y no obtuviste dinero en este tiempo, espero logres equilibrar la parte economica q dejaste de percibir ese tiempo con lo que ahora obtienes, tambien espero que en pocos meses NO sustituyan tu desarrollo con alguna tarjeta (PLC) hecha en china a precio de huevo y que hace cuanta cosa con los motores y q se pueda conectar a internet y cualquier tipo de red y protocolo.....porque ahi es cuando le dan a uno el puñetazo directo al estomago final que es lo que generalmente pasa al diseñador latinoamericano.  

Me alegra haber tenido esta discusion con todos amigos colegas porque esto hace que nuestro conocimeinto tenga un poco mas de direccion de hacia donde vamos, un porque y un paraque ??? y asi nuestros paises en latinoamerica aprovechen mas nuestros conociemientos bien dirigidos. y no patinando hacia una satisfaccion personal unicamente o el reconocimiento de tus amigos que eres un genio en electronica pero que no se ven concretamente sus beneficios hacia la sociedad o la industria nacional.

me llama la atencion de algunas opiniones que defienden los micros en algunos campos pero q finalmente mencionan equipos que no serian negocio fabricarlos, debido a que seria muy dura la competencia frente a las grandes firmas.


----------



## agroelectro (Jul 17, 2010)

Chavo : Si bien " el saber no ocupa lugar" lleva tiempo , si lo que se busca es dar soluciones a procesos industriales de una cierta envergadura , el tiempo de " maquina parada"= cadena de produccion parada es 100 o quizas mas veces costoso que un equipo de 500$ o 1000$ , la idea es que el proceso no se detenga , los repuestos sean de facilmente adquiridos , y los pueda montar alguien con una cierta experiencia , ahora para procesos muy especificos y para otro tamaño de negocio , tal que no pueda tener en su plantel especialistas , entoces si podras aplicar tus diseños , pero pagaran tus horas de diseño???, con un par de aplicaciones no creo.
Hoy por hoy se está haciendo un abuso del Plc ,los he visto en una puerta !!!!con un par de reles es lo mismo!! .Hace mas de 24 años que trabajo en industrias , soy un simple técnico electrónico, aun así tengo por debajo en el organigrama varios ingenieros jovenes y alguno maduritos , el tema billetes viene dado por que tan rápido solucionas las cosas sin afectar a otras areas y como manejas tu presupuesto , si vas por cuenta propia , que tan disponible estás y cuantos "conejos" tengas en tu galera , todo es para ayer , asi se mueve la industria hoy , al menos los rubros que conozco ; alimentación , quimicos y textil e incluso agropecuaria, si estan en cosecha o siembra .
Espero te sirva mi comentario 
saludos cordiales


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 17, 2010)

agroelectro acabas de tocar un tema tambien muy importante : 

Hoy por hoy se está haciendo un abuso del Plc ,los he visto en una puerta !!!

......estamos totalmente de acuerdo !!,,,,he visto montajes de PLC en camionetas de la policia para manejar las luces, sirenas y cosas donde los PLC en mi concepto son demasiado para semejante aplicacion.


----------



## agroelectro (Jul 17, 2010)

TAl cual conté en el post anterior , en una puerta corrediza que se acciona en forma manual desde fuera y dentro de una cámara , sin ningun requerimiento mas que sonar una alarma despues de cierto tiempo abierta y ademas lo pusieron a 4 metros de altura, otro: pusieron un logo en un sistema de 6 luces indicadoras comandadas por 4 pulsadores y se hacen los cambios mediante selectoras en un tablero!!!, parece que la unica forma de ejercitar la logica es mediante PLc !!
Obviamente no participe en la compra y montaje de esos elementos , fue llave en mano .
Como contrapartida hay pc industriales como las de Benkoff , muy interesantes ,muy potentes y diversificadas en cuanto a salidas y entradas;  aplicadas a maquinaria de una cierta complejidad ; hacen un muy buen trabajo.


----------



## brutto (Jul 22, 2010)

hola,
PLC es para grandes procesos industriales y lineas de produccion, el microcontrolador es para una maquina en concreto, es decir, yo veo microcontroladores en maquinas de corte de madera que controlan un par de movimientos de ejes y demas, porque meter un plc encareceria bastante el producto, mientras que los procesos industriales llevan plc por el servicio de asistencia que pueda ofrecer un PLC. Es lo mismo que pasa con Linux y Windows, Linux es mas potente pero su servicio de asistencia es mas caro y necesitas de mano de obra muy cualificada, con los micros te puede pasar igual.

Supongo que automatizar un llenado de tolvas de cementeras con 16f84 quizas sea imposible, pero igual de imposible que hacerlo con un modicon de 5 entradas y 4 salidas. Tambien es imposible controlar un motor paso a paso con un PLC... de aqui el tema de que un PLC necesita del microcontrolador y el microcontrolador del PLC, lo que pasa es que el PLC es mas necesario a nivel de controlar una planta industrial y microcontrolador es mas destinado a crear componentes para ese control industrial, es decir uno destinado al fabricante de maquinaria (microcontrolador - si rebajas el precio en un control de temperatura, por ejemplo, que sea de la misma calidad y durabilidad que el que lleva la maquina ten en cuenta que el fabricante optara por poner el tuyo antes que el mas caro) y el otro destinado a la industria (PLC).


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jul 22, 2010)

Vuaaa jaja me quedo el saco con lo de te gustan los micros pero tambien los procesos industriales... Dios me bendiga jaaa que pero que buen tema


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 25, 2010)

el problema grande es que hoy en dia competir ya no es tan facil, ya que los equipos tienen que acoplarse a las especificaciones tecnicas de red y protocolos de un equipo y por lo tanto se pueda asociar a una red de equipos industriales y poder ser manejado mediante software especial desde un equipo remoto etc, etc, ya no solo es diseñar el equipo con micros sino de base tiene que contar con todo eso en su diseño lo cual no es facil ni corto el tiempo para hacerlo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2010)

hola chavo , lo quedecis es cierto.
creo que la diferencia es muy sencilla.
es como preguntar cual es la diferencia entre un micro PROCESADOR y una PC .
el micro es el chip solo , .......una PC es un equipo completo listo para usar.

un micro controlador sabemso lo que es , un PLC es una aplicacion "lista para usar" , con las caracteristicas que sabemos.

si estas en casa y queres hacer algo para vos usas un micro.
si te piden un diseño para hacer algo en cantidad de bajo costo y especifico usas un micro.
pero si estas donde un cliente y tenes que resolver algo ya .usas un PLC.

en la industria y en el mundo real se usan..........por ejemplo reloj digital DIN .
o detector de falta de fases , por ejemplo.
ahora bien , si vas a dond eun cliente que se le rompio uno , o que quire instalar uno..........
que haces ?? 
lo compras y lo instalas ??
o le pedis 15 dias para que tenga el honor de tener uno que diseñaste vos ????

es asi de simple.
a nadie le importa si vos lo hiciste.
si es algo que se vende mucho seguro que lo fabrican las grandes empresas.
un PLC es eso.
es como una alarma  ,o como un equipo de audio.
ya esta.
como dice el cahvo tiene de todo y esta diseñado para una facil implementacion.

ahora si vamso al titulo:
que estudiar ??
sigo pensando en ginecologia...o hipnotismo esa tambien .


----------



## rohberku (Jul 26, 2010)

Renato Masias dijo:


> En mi caso yo uso los dspic y he desarrollado servodrivers de posicion para motores dc de hasta 2kw y uso el control match3 y con esto estoy repotenciando fresadoras cnc en mi país. Me costó mucho esfuerzo y tiempo hacer un "simple" driver dc,,les digo no es nada sencillo meterse en un proyecto con micros en especial cuando involucra potencia, pero si tienes éxito luego lo gozas.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> ...




un ejemplo de lo que se decia, si talves fuera su empresa personal hubiera decidido usar plc, pero el que es fabricante, tiene que buscar la manera de no morirse de hambre, digo, no se que sean esos drivers pero talves un tipo de la maquila lo pueda hacer con un plc, claro que si se puede comprar uno a bajo costo, para que subirle el sueldo a un tipo que los hace con los plc de las lineas que estan paradas... aparte de la inversion...


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 27, 2010)

*Hola a tod@s:*

Me pareció interesante este tema y por esta razón quiero expresar mi opinión:

Echando un vistazo en la historia, se puede entender mejor el tema.
El origen de los PLC fueron las compuertas Lógicas y Relés (Lógica Cableada). Esta tecnología se usaba en procesos industriales y se mantuvo durante mucho tiempo. Entonces estudiar PLC en esos años era únicamente comprender la Lógica cableada o alambrada. Con suerte había "marcas", temporizadores y contadores.

Debido a que la tecnología electrónica se fue integrando más, es que en las últimas décadas los PLC llevan un microcontrolador en su interior; pero el principio de funcionamiento a contactos es el que permanece. Un microcontrolador le permite al PLC tener más funciones: contadores, temporizadores, cálculos algebraicos, convertidor análogo digital (CAD) y CDA, comunicación, generador de pulsos, registros de memoria, relés auxiliares, interrupciones, etcétera.

A qué quiero llegar, a que de acuerdo a los tiempos en que vivimos y la tecnología electrónica existente, *es esencial estudiar microcontroladores*. En el estudio de los uC se aprovecha de comprender la arquitectura de computadores, el funcionamiento de un procesador y las instruccciones, el direccionamiento a memoria, las interrupciones, los registros, trabajar con bytes y numeración en base binaria y hexadecimal. (no se si me falto algún punto).

Entonces, a mi juicio, se dan dos casos:

*1-* Si solo tenemos un uC en frente, está más que claro que solo basta con estudiar uC.

*2-* Al tener un PLC en frente, es necesario tener conocimiento de  lógica cableada (y contactos) sumado con el conocimiento de  microcontroladores (uC). Hoy en día los PLC tienen muchas instrucciones a  las cuales se puede acceder. Incluso soportan interrupciones.

Como testimonio les cuento que antes de egresar, tomé un ramo de uC y luego el ramo de PLC sin saber que en las industrias abunda el uso de PLC debido a la confiabilidad y robustez.
Ahora estoy trabajando en una empresa de rubro electrónica de potencia y automatización. En ella estoy programando un PLC (marca Delta serie DVP). Leí el manual y me di cuenta que las instrucciones que posee son muy parecidas a las de un uC. Hay instrucciones como MOV, SET, RESET, SUBRUTINA, WATCHDOG, SALTOS, INTERUPCIONES. Quizás no las utilice, pero si no hubiera tenido conocimiento de uC, me hubiera resultado más difícil entender el funcionamiento de este PLC.

Saludos a todos !!

*Exelente FORO*


----------



## 7leomi7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Estudiar los dos.....

eso nutre mas al cerebro mis panas!!!


----------



## sony (Jul 28, 2010)

7leomi7 dijo:


> Estudiar los dos.....
> 
> eso nutre mas al cerebro mis panas!!!


asi es 7leomi7 yo no veo por que decidir por uno si se pueden aprender los dos ya que son cosas muy distintas total, que no estamos aqui por que nos apasiona la electronica y la electronica abarca eso y mas 
saludos


----------



## yonacho (Ago 3, 2010)

soy estudiante de sistemas de computacion y principiante en electronbica, estoy aprendiendo microcontroladores y tenia pensado dedicarme a programar microcontroladores.
que, no me conviene?


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 4, 2010)

Ambos, el saber no ocupa lugar.
Por el lado económico, con PLC ganas mucha mas plata que con PIC, suponiendo que conseguir el cliente sea fácil.


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 5, 2010)

Pues en un país como España donde los ingenieros de I+D estan muy pero que muy mal pagados, éstos cobran más programando PIC's, AVR y ARM's que los (mucho más numeroros) programadores de PLC's, que además, suelen hacer peores horarios, y más horas extra. Quizás, si consiguen cobrar estas últimas llegan a cobrar tanto o más que los ingenieros de I+D.

Eso sí, es más facil encontrar un trabajo de programador de PLC que de ingeniero de I+D en elctrónica, y esta diferencia se está incrementando, tirando a la baja el sueldo del ingeniero en I+D (ojo, que los que programan PLC's también suelen ser ingenieros), al igual que muchos otros sueldos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Ambos, el saber no ocupa lugar.
> Por el lado económico, con PLC ganas mucha mas plata que con PIC, suponiendo que conseguir el cliente sea fácil.



el PLC ocupa mas lugar que el PIC , y el estudiar ni te cuento , la cantidad de libros que he tirado .
tenes razon con lo demas 
aunque .............cuanta mas gente haya aprendiendo mas barata sera la mano de obra.
es asi .



Beamspot dijo:


> Pues en un país como España donde los ingenieros de I+D estan muy pero que muy mal pagados, éstos cobran más programando PIC's, AVR y ARM's *que los (mucho más numeroros) programadores de PLC's, *que además, suelen hacer peores horarios, y más horas extra. Quizás, si consiguen cobrar estas últimas llegan a cobrar tanto o más que los ingenieros de I+D.
> 
> Eso sí, es más facil encontrar un trabajo de programador de PLC que de ingeniero de I+D en elctrónica, y esta diferencia se está incrementando, tirando a la baja el sueldo del ingeniero en I+D (ojo, que los que programan PLC's también suelen ser ingenieros), al igual que muchos otros sueldos.



es asi la cosa.
basta que un pais tome la politica (digamso por conceniencia de el secor industrial) para fomentar el interes de los jovenes para estudiar "tal o cual cosa" .
pues que conla promesa de mucho trabajo, bien pago y que sera el futuro y ellos seran las estrellas de el porvenir asi estudian muchisimos mas jovenes de lso que el mercado necesita.........por que ??
pues cuantos mas sean mayor competencia y mano de obra mas barata.

manipulacion se llama .
de la pobre inocencia de los jovenes.

ya les dije mil veces:
ginecologia 
1 -- es grata
2 -- es universal, no hay que dar equivalencias si vas a otro pais por que lso equipos a reparar son todos iguales.
3 -- haces amistades con la clientela.
4 -- venimos con "instrumentos " de fabrica (10 por lo menos ).
5 -- te dan ademas el titulo de "dotor" .

y no hay mucha competencia.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Ago 9, 2010)

Veo que muchos reniegan de los microcontroladores...supongo que les fue mal o nunca lo lograron comprender o todavia no saben los programar, ojala me equivoque.

Los microcontroladores tienen su mundo y los PLC's tambien tienen su mundo, no hay que negarlo. Pero no podemos decir que uno es mejor que otro, y creo que se tienen que enseñar los dos en programas academicos.

Es como decir:
"PARA QUE NOS ENSEÑAN TANTAS MATEMATICAS SI AL FINAL TIENES UNA CANCULADORA O UN PC QUE HACE TODO ESO" 

*EL UNO ES LA BASE DEL OTRO*

ELCHAVO tu eres uno de los pocos afortunados en mi hermoso pais que trabajas en la industria el resto de ingenieros se desempeñan en telecomunicaciones, biomedicina,etc....ah incluso son taxistas.

Imaginemosnos que todos los estudiantes tengan en su casa un PLC o un variador de frecuencia de alguna reconocida marca para realizar las tareitas que les deja el profesor... Será posible?.

La tareita:
5 sensores que midan temperatura y que las muestre en un PC, entonces nuestros estudiantes hacen el montaje en su robusto PLC's que compraron en la "novena" (sitio en Bogota donde todos los estudiantes de electronica hemos ido a comprar algun componente), se suben al Transmilenio o en bus, los que no tiene carro, y llegan a la U haciendo alarde de su super montaje con PLC porque es mejor estudiar eso que lo mas basico. Un micro y unos LM35 es la solucion que nuestro entorno nos da. ¿Cual entorno? el social, el economico y el academico.

El estudio de microcontroladores te da la capacidad de resolver problemas, de buscarle solucion, te pone a pensar... 

Los Micros= la esencia, la sencillez, la economia...la enseñanza
Los PCL's= la Robustez, la grandeza, la complejidad...la implementacion (Si la empresa lo puede pagar)

Para los que estan estudiando MICROS, no desistan!!! vale la pena!!!
Para los que estan estudiando PLC's, aprovechen...son muy afortunados!!!
Y para los egresados que vieron uno o los dos y no los estan aplicando...¿para que les sirvió estudiaralos?

Mis respetos para todos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 21, 2010)

Hay compañeros que han dicho que estudiar ambos , pero quiero decir que cada mundo de micros es inmenso y cada mundo de plc es enorme tambien, mucho menos pensar que estudiar los dos. En mi pais hay un dicho que dice : El que mucho abarca poco aprieta !.  Tratar de estudiar los dos y ser bueno en ambos y a su vez comercializar con ambos es un sueño de navidad, ademas no es viable estudiar los dos por tiempo vs ganancias. No mas estudiando micros se me han pasado años estudiandolos, conozco gente que ha pasado años estudiando PLC y no han terminado o no sentimos que lo sabemos ya todo. mucho menos afirmar que estudiar ambos es la mejor opcion.  El tema se deja a consideracion y abierto para opinar pero pensando en proyectos de vida viables para ganarnos la vida y tener calidad de vida, cosa q aveces perdemos por ser ratones de laboratorio.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Una cosa es saber programar y otra es ignorar la legislación.
Por otro lado los micros, "visto uno, vistos todos" y los PLCs igual.
Evidentemente siempre hay matices y detalles específicos de cada uno de ellos, nunca se sabe bastante, pero una vez entendida la mecánica se puede leer el manual de las nuevas características y hacerse con ellas cuando te hagan falta. Yo ni se todo del PLCs ni todo de Microcontroladores, pero se interpretar la documentacion.


----------



## hernan25 (Ago 22, 2010)

bueno ya que estas hablando de PLC tenes idea de algun curso sobre plcs que circulen por la web o que alguien del foro tenga para orientarme ya que estoy queriendo saber mas sobre estos dispositivos o alguna pagina que me recomiendes para saber mas acerca de ellos .......porfavor......te agradezco de antemano.....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2010)

Te bajas los manuales de los fabricantes y ya tienes algo que ir leyendo


----------



## volthor (Sep 15, 2010)

hola a todos los forista:
He realizado estudios de ambos sistemas y el mejor es el manejo de microcontroladores, tengo una empresa que lleva mas de 15 años en el mercado para la  proteccion de equipos electronicos y electrodomesticos, varios productos de los que realizo en mi compañia aca en bogota utilizan  micros, la mayoria de los procesos automatizados en la empresa y en el laboratorio de pruevas utilizan  solo micros. En el laboratorio de pruevas colocamos varios productos a pruevas rigurosas durante 24 horas, manejado con los micros y funcionan perfecto.
utilizo los micro por ser economicos, confiables y versatiles. 
realizamos varias automatizaciones de inyectoras y sopladoras con micros y funcionan perfecto.
Como ven los colegas y paisanos colombianos nosotros tambien estamos en la punta de la ingenieria y al dia de la tecnologia.
tenemos muchos proyectos mas por realizar que poco a poco iremos desarrollando, la idea en nuestra empresa es competir con el mercado chino, hemos realizado varios anteproyectos que estan en prototipo y los costos nos dan para competir con el mercado chino aca en Colombia y quitarnos ese fantasma de inalcansable el mercado chino, y todo con soporte  de la tecnologia de los micros. El secreto de realizar proyectos con micros esta en la creatividad.
Por eso recomiendo estudiar micros.
recuerden que hasta las lavadoras como la mabe solo trabaja con micros y funciona perfecto.
chao 
espero sirvan mis comentarios.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo volthor...

Esto es pura creatividad


----------

